# Mango and Cobbler Ongoing Picture Thread



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Here are my girls!🥰 
I learned recently that Cobbler has a funny obsession with the fan in my room and she loves to fly over and sit on it. (its always off when they are outside the cage)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful girls!*


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

they are beautiful!


----------



## felizbirds (Jan 27, 2021)

So cute!!!


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Photo bomb 😂


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're so precious


----------

